
How to spot a Ponzi scheme - peter123
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2009/01/11/BUKO156JB3.DTL&feed=rss.news
======
akronim
well this would have been somewhat more useful a few months back.

